# Unable to compile ipsec-tools-0.8.1 on FreeBSD 9.0



## ogeen (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,
I am trying to compile  ipsec-tools-0.8.1 FreeBSD 9.0. But configuration scripts fails on this message:


```
checking if --with-openssl option is specified... default
checking openssl version... too old
configure: error: OpenSSL version must be 0.9.8s or higher. Aborting.
```

But, there is higher version of OpsnSSL:


```
[root@i /tmp/ipsec-tools-0.8.1]# pkg_info |fgrep openssl
openssl-1.0.1_6     SSL and crypto library
```

What can I do to perform successful compilation of ipsec-tools?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2013)

I would suggest updating to 9.1. FreeBSD 9.0 is going to be end-of-line by the end of March. FreeBSD 9.1 also has a newer openssl:

```
~> openssl version
OpenSSL 0.9.8x 10 May 2012
```


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2013)

Try:

`$ ./configure --with-openssl=/usr`


----------



## ogeen (Feb 18, 2013)

There were two openssl binaries:


```
[root@i /tmp]# /usr/bin/openssl version
OpenSSL 0.9.8q 2 Dec 2010
```


```
[root@i /tmp]# /usr/local/bin/openssl version
OpenSSL 1.0.1d 5 Feb 2013
```

Running:


```
./configure --with-openssl=/usr/local/
```

worked like a charm.


----------

